# Center channel crackle



## AlphaPie (May 21, 2013)

When loud dialogue is playing my center crackles a little, like the volume is up too high but it's not. Only happens during yelling for the most part. I upgraded the wire to the receiver, had no effect. I played with all my settings on the receiver even lowering the center by -12bB. Audyssey has my center crossover set at 110Hz. I have a Morel C5 center, which from what I read is a quality speaker and shouldn't sound like . 

Thoughts?


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Does this happen with all films/TV/music that is being played through it or certain discs, or you could just be reaching the limits of the speaker depending on how much power is going through it and what amp is driving it!


----------



## blurules (Jul 7, 2013)

Have you checked to see if how your speaker wire is connected both going to your speaker and your receiver? That is the only thing I could think of.


----------



## slansing (Jun 5, 2013)

I agree with the above, with what sort of source does this happen? Have you had any electrical issues recently that could have caused a surge? If you switch one of your other speakers to the center channel on the receiver does this still happen?


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Any way of testing the speaker other than with your HT? If it still crackles when hooked up to another source it would eliminate your HT as the culprit.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

A crackle in a speaker that is correlated to level is usually going to be the speaker itself, probably a voice coil delaminating or something loose in the speaker. Gently move the cone in and out manually and listen for scraping.


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

If you suspect the source material to be the culprit, back off the volume several dB and listen to it again. If you still hear the crackling or distortion, it's probably the source.

I came across this a few months ago while watching The Perks of Being a Wallflower. In one particular scene where someone was shouting something, some crackling distortion was heard in the center channel, even though we weren't listening very loud. A couple of other people commented on it in another forum as well.

In this case it was probably clipping on the mic input. It is surprising that this stuff makes it to production, but it does on occasion I guess. Anyway, it's possible that's what you're hearing.


----------

